# Oakley Racing Jacket/Jawbone



## leesrt (Jul 16, 2012)

Anyone know where you go to get replacement emblems, sox, and lower arms for these? I looked on the Oakley site but couldn't find it.

Trying to change up the color.


----------



## Twebb (Feb 3, 2008)

Oakley sells the ear stocks Oakley Jawbone/Split Jacket Earsock Kit available at the online Oakley store

I dont believe the lower jaw is sold individually. You would have to buy another pair of glasses to my knowledge. As far as the emblems I am totally unsure


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

eBay is a good place to start...

You can find the lower jaws there too...
oakley jawbone | eBay


----------



## barroom hero (Apr 24, 2007)

Bicycle Haus in Scottsdale Arizona can sell you Jaws for the Jawbone as well as custom colored Bolts. 
20 bucks for each I believe try contacting them.


----------



## leesrt (Jul 16, 2012)

Eckstream1 said:


> eBay is a good place to start...
> 
> You can find the lower jaws there too...
> oakley jawbone | eBay


I found those on ebay as well.

Sent via mental telepathy.


----------

